# Είς Αθηναίος λεξιθήρας



## Earion (Aug 15, 2010)

Η ραστώνη των διακοπών δεν είναι λόγος να εγκαταλείψει κανείς το αγαπημένο του σπορ. Ψάρεμα στη θάλασσα, ψάρεμα και στον έντυπο λόγο. Ξεψαρίζοντας τα δίχτυα, σε άλλο πανέρι πετάμε τα γλωσσικά λάθη, και σε άλλο τα περίεργα, τα αναπάντεχα, τα άγνωστα. Να σας δείξω τι έπιασα στο δεύτερο αυτό πανέρι μου τελευταία;

*Η σκανταλόπετρα*
Τι είναι η σκανταλόπετρα; Διαβάστε ένα εκτεταμένο σημείωμα από τα ΝΕΑ

*Παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ γυναικών με μία σκανταλόπετρα!*
ΤΑ ΝΕΑ Σάββατο 3 Ιουλίου 2010 • Ρεπορτάζ: Γιώργος Ζαχαριάδης 

«Είναι συναρπαστικό να κατεβαίνεις στον βυθό της θάλασσας κρατώντας μία πέτρα, όπως έκαναν και οι παλιοί σφουγγαράδες» δήλωσε η 25χρονη Βραζιλιάνα Κάρολ Μέγερ, η οποία στους αγώνες σκανταλόπετρας που έγιναν στον όρμο Παύλου στη Λίνδο της Ρόδου κατέρριψε το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ γυναικών! 

Η Κάρολ Μέγερ με μια βουτιά στα 61,5 μέτρα πέτυχε νέα παγκόσμια επίδοση που μέχρι τώρα ήταν στα 54 μέτρα. Η βουτιά της Βραζιλιάνας κράτησε 1 λεπτό και 48 δευτερόλεπτα και αποτελεί ρεκόρ γυναικών παραμονής στον βυθό της θάλασσας και, όπως τόνισε, «στους επόμενους αγώνες που θα γίνουν στη Χάλκη θα επιχειρήσει μια νέα παγκόσμια επίδοση». 

«Η μέθοδος της κατάδυσης με σκανταλόπετρα έχει στην Ελλάδα ιστορία χιλιάδων χρόνων», υπογραμμίζει ο γιατρός και υπεύθυνος των αγώνων κ. Νικόλας Τρικοίλης, ο οποίος προσθέτει ότι μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1960 αρκετοί σφουγγαράδες- κυρίως από την Κάλυμνο και τη Σύμη- χρησιμοποιούσαν την πανάρχαια αυτή μέθοδο κατάδυσης με σκανταλόπετρα. Πρόκειται για ένα κομμάτι πέτρας, συνήθως μάρμαρο ή γρανίτης, βάρους από 8 μέχρι 14 κιλά, με στρογγυλεμένες γωνίες και υδροδυναμικό σχήμα. 

Στα παλιά τα χρόνια, λέει ο κ. Τρικοίλης, ο γυμνός δύτης βουτούσε από τη βάρκα κρατώντας τη σκανταλόπετρα με τα δύο του χέρια και τον ένα καρπό περασμένο στη θηλιά. Στη διάρκεια της κατάδυσης χρησιμοποιούσε τη σκανταλόπετρα ως βάρος για να κατεβαίνει στον βυθό γρήγορα, σαν πηδάλιο για να αλλάζει κατεύθυνση και ακόμη σαν φρένο για να επιταχύνει ή να επιβραδύνει τον ρυθμό κατάδυσης. Οταν έφτανε στον βυθό ελευθέρωνε τα χέρια του για να μαζέψει τα σφουγγάρια και όταν τελείωνε τη δουλειά του έδινε το σήμα στον βοηθό πάνω στη βάρκα με το σχοινί που ήταν δεμένο στη σκανταλόπετρα. Τότε ο βοηθός, τραβώντας το σχοινί, ανέβαζε στην επιφάνεια τον σφουγγαρά που στηριζόταν στο σχοινί ή και με τα πόδια του πάνω στη σκανταλόπετρα.








*Υπνοακτιβισμός*.
Έχετε ακούσει γι' αυτό το νέο είδος; Όχι; Ε, τότε δείτε αυτό:

ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ • Κυριακή 27 Ιουνίου 2010 • NANOΝΕWS 

*Υπνοακτιβισμός - slacktivism ΝΕΑ ΛΕΞΗ - ΝΕΑ ΤΑΣΗ*

Τι κάνει ο slacker (o τεμπέλης... της εύφορης κοιλάδας) που θέλει να είναι ακτιβιστής; Κάνει slacktivism! Εναν ακτιβισμό, δηλαδή, που ασκείται χωρίς να μετακινηθεί κάποιος από τον καναπέ του.Και μπορεί η κατανάλωση θερμίδων με αυτόν τον «υπνοακτιβισμό» να είναι ελάχιστη, η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι με τη βοήθεια του Διαδικτύου συγκεντρώνονται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις σεβαστά ποσά. Π.χ., στη διεύθυνση www. freerice. com συμμετέχοντας σε ένα παιχνίδι ερωτήσεων- απαντήσεων με κάθε σωστή απάντηση δωρίζεις μέσω κάποιου χορηγού 10 κόκκους ρυζιού σε μια φτωχή χώρα μέσω του United Νations World Food Ρrogram. Ετσι ως τις 15 Μαρτίου είχαν δωρηθεί κάπου 22 εκατομμύρια κούπες με ρύζι. Σταγόνα στον ωκεανό των πεινασμένων αλλά,όπως λέει και η υπεύθυνη της οργάνωσης Do Something, «αν μπορούσαμε να σώσουμε τον κόσμο χάρη σε μερικά κλικ του ποντικιού, μόνο ένας παλαβός θα διαμαρτυρόταν γι΄ αυτό». 

ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΣΟΥΦΛΕΡΗ


Τρίτο και τελευταίο. Απορία δική μου και άγνοια. Ασύγγνωστη; Οι κυρίες του φόρουμ θα με ρίξουν στην πυρά. Είναι δυνατόν, βρε κορίτσια, να βάζετε στα μαλλιά σας τοστιέρα;

*ΤΟΣΤΙΕΡΑ ΜΑΛΙΩΝ*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2010)

Earion said:


> *Υπνοακτιβισμός*.
> Έχετε ακούσει γι' αυτό το νέο είδος; Όχι; Ε, τότε δείτε αυτό: ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ • Κυριακή 27 Ιουνίου 2010 • NANOΝΕWS


Εμείς έχουμε προτείνει πάντως τον όρο *απρακτιβισμός*. :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 15, 2010)

Μέγα σφάλμα να μην παρακολουθεί κανείς τη Λεξιλογία. Πότε θα το καταλάβουν επιτέλους οι δημοσιογράφοι;


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2010)

Η τοστιέρα ψήνει και μαλλιά αγγέλου;


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2010)

Δυο τρία αξιοπερίεργα της γλωσσικής μας πραγματικότητας έχω σημειώσει τις τελευταίες μέρες και θα ήθελα να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

*Πολυχασμός* 

«Ο πολυχασμός της Αριστεράς». Αυτή την έκφραση μεταχειρίστηκε ο Ανδρέας Παπαδόπουλος, εκπρόσωπος Τύπου της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς, σε ενημερωτική εκπομπή του ΣΚΑΪ την Κυριακή το πρωί (24.10.2010) για να περιγράψει την πολυδιάσπαση του κομματικού χώρου αριστερότερα του κυβερνώντος κόμματος. Δεν την έχω ξανακούσει. Και δεν τη βρίσκω στα λεξικά. Τη θεωρείτε καταρχήν νόμιμο νεολογισμό (φυσιολογική εξέλιξη από το *δι-* και *τρι- χασμός*); Και αν ναι, τον θεωρείτε πετυχημένο;

Γουγλικά ευρήματα λίγα, και μάλλον παιγνιώδη (αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα του Γ. Δερτιλή) 


*Ενστερνιστής*

«Οι ενστερνιστές της [τάδε] θεωρίας». Μου ήρθε για επιμέλεια ένα κείμενο στο οποίο ο συγγραφέας σκόπιμα, επειδή έχει τους λόγους του (όχι, φαντάζομαι, να μου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη) χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το ουσιαστικό. Στα λεξικά, βέβαια, υπάρχει ο *ενστερνισμός*, παράγωγο του _ενστερνίζομαι_, που είναι ρήμα αποθετικό, αλλά όχι το ουσιαστικό του ενεργούντος προσώπου. Μπορούμε να το δεχτούμε, κατ’ αναλογία ίσως του ζεύγους: (δια)πραγματεύομαι / (δια)πραγματευτής;

Γουγλικά ευρήματα εδώ 


*Καυδιανά δίκρανα*

Αυτή η περίπτωση χρειάζεται κάπως μεγαλύτερη συζήτηση. Ο Ιωάννης Μάνος, πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του Μεγάρου Μουσικής, διάδοχος του Χρήστου Λαμπράκη σε ένα κατά γενική ομολογία κομβικό για την παραγωγή και κατανάλωση πολιτισμού πόστο, δίνει ολοσέλιδη συνέντευξη στην _Καθημερινή _(Κυριακή 9.5.2010) με τίτλο: «Ο πολιτισμός αντίδοτο στην κρίση» και αναπτύσσει το δικό του όραμα και τα σχέδιά του για την πορεία του οργανισμού στο εξής. Μεταξύ των άλλων μέλημά του είναι να ανοιχτεί το Μέγαρο σε όλο και περισσότερες κατηγορίες ανθρώπων και να μη μείνει μόνο με το κοινό που μέχρι τώρα το ακολουθεί.

*Ερώτηση*: Εν τέλει το μέγαρο δημιούργησε κοινό; Και αν ναι, το εμπλούτισε, το ανανέωσε, το εξέλιξε;
*Απάντηση*: Το μέγαρο απευθύνεται στην κοινωνία χωρίς διακρίσεις και είναι φυσικό να ανανεώνει το κοινό του. Αυτό φαίνεται τόσο από τις χιλιάδες νέους ανθρώπους που προσέρχονται στα προγράμματα του Megaron Plus, αυτού του δημιουργήματος του Χρήστου Λαμπράκη, όσο και από «ανοιχτές» εκδηλώσεις, όπως «Η βραδιά στην Αβάνα», όπου περισσότεροι από 5.000 νέοι βρέθηκαν στο Μέγαρο, ή ακόμη και από την παρουσία ενός νέου κοινού στις μπαρόκ συναυλίες ή στη «Θεοδώρα» του Χέντελ. Ίσως το άνοιγμα αυτό του Μεγάρου να δημιουργεί σε ορισμένους σεβαστούς φίλους του αντιδράσεις. Όμως κάθε νε*ω*τερισμός πρέπει να προκαλεί αντιδράσεις και είναι ελπιδοφόρο το γεγονός όταν βλέπει κανείς στις εκδηλώσεις αυτές νέους ανθρώπους να κάθονται οκλαδόν. *Το Μέγαρο δεν περνάει τον κόσμο του από καυδιανά δίκρανα*. Ήταν και είναι ανοιχτό σε όλους και βέβαια, από την ίδρυσή του, ουδέποτε είχε ως στόχο να αποτελέσει τόπο τυπικών κοινωνικών συναντήσεων.​

Προσπερνώ τις μόνιμες εμμονές μου (νεοτερισμός και όχι νεωτερισμός), που τι εμμονές θα ήταν αν δεν τις προσέχαμε, και εστιάζω στα *καυδιανά *(προσοχή όχι _κλαυδιανά_) δίκρανα. Η φράση, κατευθείαν ξεσηκωμένη από ένα περιστατικό της ρωμαϊκής ιστορίας, σημαίνει «υποβάλλω σε ταπείνωση, σε εξευτελισμό κάποιον». Αλλά ας μην τα λέω εγώ, τα λέει καλύτερα το ΛΝΕΓ, το οποίο παραπέμπει από το *καυδιανά *στο *καβδιανά*:

ΛΝΕΓ *καβδιανός*, -ή, ό (λόγ.) αυτός που σχετίζεται με την ιστορία της αρχαίας ιταλικής πόλης Κάβδιο (λατ. Caudium) και ειδικότερα με την εξευτελιστική ήττα του ρωμαϊκού στρατού και τον αιχμαλωτισμό του από τους Σαμνίτες και τον εξαναγκασμό του να περάσει κάτω από ταπεινωτικό ζυγό, που αποτελούνταν από δύο δόρατα μπηγμένα στο έδαφος και ένα τρίτο οριζόντια, ώστε να σχηματίζεται Π· εύχρηστο κυρίως (δική μου η υπογράμμιση) στη φράση *περνώ από καβδιανά δίκρανα*, υφίσταμαι έντονο εξευτελισμό, εξαναγκαζόμενος να αποδεχτώ απαράδεκτους και ταπεινωτικούς όρους.​
Αποτέλεσμα βιασύνης νομίζω είναι εκείνο το «κυρίως», που αν το πάρουμε τοις μετρητοίς σημαίνει ότι πολύ πιθανόν το κύριο λήμμα, ως επίθετο δηλαδή, να χρησιμοποιείται και αλλιώς στον καθημερινό λόγο. Αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να λέει κανείς:

Της ζήτησα διαζύγιο γιατί η συμπεριφορά της απέναντί μου ήταν καβδιανή, ή,
Περάσαμε από αλλεπάλληλους καβδιανούς ελέγχους για να μπούμε στο αεροπλάνο, ή,
Οι απαιτήσεις σου είναι καθαρά καβδιανές, σκέτος εκβιασμός, δεν πρόκειται να υποκύψω.​

Έτσι λοιπόν, όπως έχει, η φράση δεν αποδίδει αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι θέλει να πει ο πρόεδρος του Μεγάρου. Αν ακολουθώ σωστά το νήμα της σκέψης του, θέλει να πει ότι το Μέγαρο δεν περνάει από έλεγχο το κοινό που προσέρχεται, δεν υποβάλλει σε εξετάσεις, δεν απορρίπτει εντέλει όποιον θέλει να έρθει. Δεν κατηγόρησε κανείς το Μέγαρο ότι ταπεινώνει, ότι εξευτελίζει το κοινό του, για ν’ αναγκαστεί ο εκπρόσωπός του να αποτινάξει την κατηγορία.

Και μια άλλη λεπτομέρεια: αδέξια η χρήση του «πρέπει» στην έκφραση «ο κάθε νεοτερισμός πρέπει να προκαλεί αντιδράσεις». Προφανώς θέλει να πει ότι αναγκαστικά ο νεοτερισμός προκαλεί αντιδράσεις, πώς να το κάνουμε, από εξωτερική, αντικειμενική αναγκαιότητα, όχι ότι οφείλει να προκαλεί.

Τελευταίο σημείο προς συζήτηση, που απλώς το επισημαίνω σήμερα αλλά το αφήνω για άλλη φορά, είναι η απρόσμενη για μένα αλλαγή του καυδιανός (όπως ήταν η μέχρι σήμερα ορθογραφία) σε καβδιανός (που έχει την ισχνή του παρουσία στο Διαδίκτυο, ασφαλώς χάρη στο κύρος του Μπ.). Χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο για να κατανοήσω πώς και με ποιο πρότυπο έγινε η αλλαγή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2010)

Παρατήρηση 1η: (Διότι ένα ένα έχουμε καιρό να τα διαβάσουμε και να τα σκεφτούμε)

Ο _διχασμός_ και ο _τριχασμός_ και, πριν απ' αυτούς, τα ρήματα _διχάζομαι_ και _τριχάζομαι_ βγαίνουν από επιρρήματα _δίχα_ και _τρίχα_. *_Πολύχα_ δεν υπάρχει, αλλά, το χειρότερο, ο _πολυχασμός_ είναι πολλά χασμουρητά.

Για σοβαρή χρήση: _πολυδιάσπαση, κατακερματισμός, (άστα) κομμάτια γίναμε πάλι_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2010)

Παρατήρηση 2η: για τον *ενστερνιστή*.

Δεν είναι μόνο τα _καπηλευτής, εκμεταλλευτής_ (σαν τον _διαπραγματευτή_ που λες).
Ακόμα πιο κοντά είναι τα _σφετερίζομαι > σφετεριστής_, _χειρίζομαι > χειριστής_ και, κυρίως, _ερανίζομαι > ερανισμός > ερανιστής_.

Εύκολα θα μάθουμε να αγαπάμε και τον _ενστερνιστή_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2010)

Να σημειωθεί ότι η χώρα είναι *Λιβύη* και το πέλαγος *Λιβυκό* και όχι (Χριστέ μου, είναι πολλά) *_Λυβικό_!

Το λέω, έτσι ξεκάρφωτα, γιατί στο πέλαγος κατηφόρισα για άλλο λόγο και έπεσα σε ορθογραφικό. Κατηφόρισα για να δω τι γίνεται με τη *Γαύδο*. Και τη βρήκα εκεί που την άφησα (παρέα όμως με *_Λυβικό_).

*Γαύδος* (η) νησί στο Λυβικό (sic) Πέλαγος Ν. των Σφακίων τής Κρήτης· το νοτιότερο άκρο τής Ελλάδας. [ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. _Γαῡδος_, αγν. ετύμου. Στις _Πράξεις_ 27, 17 αναφέρεται ως _Κλαύδη (ἡ)_, το νησί από όπου πέρασε ο Απόστολος Παύλος μεταφερόμενος στη Ρώμη. Παραφθορά τού _Γαῡδος_ ή _Κλαῡδος_ είναι το _Καῡδος_, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης]. (ΛΝΕΓ)​
Όσο δεν έχουν αλλάξει τα _Γαύδος, Παύλος, Κλαύδιος_, γιατί άλλαξαν το _Καύδιο_ και τα _καυδιανά_; Δεν είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με τους _Βαβαρούς_, πάντως.

Τα μελετούσα προχτές (τα δίκρανα), για να γράψω κάτι σε συνδυασμό με το _gauntlet_ (τού _run the gauntlet_, όχι το γάντι). Οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2010)

Ωραίο άρθρο, Earion! Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ στα δύο πρώτα και με σένα στο τρίτο.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 1, 2010)

Έχουμε άραγε αρχίσει να γράφουμε Κλά*β*διος και δεν το πρόσεξα;


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2011)

*Συνεργολογία*

Όρος που επινόησε ο Καναδός Φιλίπ Τουρσέ, συγγραφέας και ειδικός στη μη λεκτική επικοινωνία, για να περιγράψει την επιστημονική μελέτη της γλώσσας του σώματος. Η συνεργολογία επιτρέπει στον καθένα μας να αποκωδικοποιήσει και να καταλάβει ποια συναισθήματα σχετίζονται με την κίνηση, να ανιχνεύσει ένα ψέμα και να αντιληφθεί τι δεν έχει ειπωθεί αλλά έχει ίσως υπονοηθεί με χειρονομίες και εκφράσεις. Μας την παρουσιάζει (κι αυτήν και τον γεννήτορά της) η Διονυσία Μαρίνου στις σελίδες του _Ταχυδρόμου _(15 Ιανουαρίου 2011). Άλλη μια επαινετή προσπάθεια να μπει σε επιστημονικά καλούπια κάτι τόσο φευγαλέο ή απλώς φτηνή λεξιπλαστική βιτρίνα για να πουλήσει μούρη ένας άγνωστος Καναδός επικοινωνιολόγος; Διαβάστε και κρίνετε. 

Γουγλικά ευρήματα δεν υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά.


*Φτήνεμα*

Ριζοσπάστη έχω, σας ομολογώ, πολύν καιρό να διαβάσω και πίστευα πως έχει καταχωνιαστεί κάπου στο πολύ απωθημένο παρελθόν της μνήμης η γλώσσα του με τα «βαθέματα» και τα «πλατέματα» της ταξικής πάλης. Αλλά τον παρακάτω τίτλο, κρεμασμένο στο περίπτερο το περασμένο Σάββατο (5 Φεβρουαρίου 2011) δεν μπόρεσα να τον προσπεράσω.








Η αυθόρμητη αντίδρασή μου ήταν αρνητική. Αλλά έπειτα από δεύτερη σκέψη δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω άλλη λέξη που να μπορεί να την αντικαταστήσει. Πώς λέγεται η ενέργεια του «φτηναίνω»;

Κατά το βαραίνω > βάρεμα και κονταίνω > κόντεμα (και _βάθεμα _και _πλάτεμα _που ανέφερα πιο πάνω), γιατί όχι κι αυτό; Βέβαια, αν είναι να εξετάσουμε συνολικότερα την κατηγορία των εις --αίνω ρημάτων, μπαίνουμε σε γλιστερό έδαφος, γιατί πολλά από αυτά δεν δίνουν ουσιαστικό σε --εμα αλλά σε --α(σ)μα: π.χ. ανεβαίνω > ανέβασμα, κατεβαίνω > κατέβασμα, λειαίνω > λείασμα, λευκαίνω > λεύκασμα, φυραίνω > φύραμα, θερμαίνω > θέρμασμα, ξεραίνω > ξέρασμα, αλλά και τα σύνθετα του μπαίνω και βγαίνω: --μπασμα και --βγασμα.

Τα γουγλικά ευρήματα αναπαράγουν όλα το πρωτοσέλιδο της Κυριακής, εκτός από αυτό (του 2004) και αυτό εδώ, του 2007.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

Για το _φτήνεμα_, εμένα πάλι μου φάνηκε περίεργο που δεν υπάρχει και στα λεξικά... :)

Όσο για την παραγωγή, είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα. Ας πούμε για το _αλάφρωμα_ της τσέπης μας, δεν πάμε στο _αλαφραίνω_, αλλά στο _αλαφρώνω_. Και ποιο ουσιαστικό θα μας δώσει το _ακριβαίνω_, τώρα που ξεμπερδέψαμε με το _φτήνεμα_;


Και αυτό θα το φάμε όπως μας το σερβίρουν:
The term Synergology means: Togetherness (sun) active (ergo) in a situation of communication (logos). Simply, Synergology means: «Method of interpretation in the non verbal communication». Synergology decodes our attitudes to make them understandable, as we do for words.
http://www.synergology.com/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα γκουγκλίσιμο εύρημα για το παρώνυμο «φτένεμα» (που προσωπικά το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά με την κανονική του έννοια, φτενός = λεπτός, λιγνός, στενός κττ).


----------



## Earion (Jun 28, 2012)

*οδομάχος*

Με ξένισε η λέξη όταν τη συνάντησα για πρώτη φορά στο πολύ σημαντικό βιβλίο του Μαζάουερ _Η αυτοκρατορία του Χίτλερ_ (Εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια, 2009, μετάφραση Κώστας Κουρεμένος):

η ειδημοσύνη τους θα συνέβαλλε στην υπεράσπιση του εθνικοσοσιαλισμού καλύτερα απ’ ό,τι τα περίφημα ένστικτα των γηρασκόντων *οδομάχων* (σ. 234)​

Street fighters λέει στο πρωτότυπο. Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν να ανοίξω τα λεξικά, όπου βρήκα βεβαίως την *οδομαχία*, αλλά πουθενά το ουσιαστικό του ενεργούντος προσώπου (nomen agentis). Από άποψη τυπικού η λέξη δεν έχει τίποτε το μεμπτό· δίπλα στα _μονομάχος_, _ξιφομάχος_, _οπλομάχος_, _θηριομάχος_ και _μακεδονομάχος_, πολύ φυσιολογικά έρχεται το _οδομάχος_. Απλώς το ερώτημα είναι: μια τόσο φυσιολογική λέξη μήπως έχει καταγραφεί και μου διαφεύγει; 

Στο Διαδίκτυο έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον σημείωμα, με χρονολογία προγενέστερη του 2009:

*Ο Οδομάχος*






Σημερινή επιδαπέδια προσωρινή επιγραφή στο κατώφλι δημοσίου κτιρίου της Κέρκυρας. Με κόκκινο μαρκαδόρο, και χαρακτηριστικά ψηφία (που παραπέμπουν σε γνώση γρήγορης και φευγάτης κατάστρωσης γραφήματος), η επιγραφή διδάσκει:

ΑΛΕΞΗΣ/ΑΓΙΟΣ/ΟΔΟΜΑΧΟΣ.​
Δίπλα και ανάστροφα, επιγραφή με μπικ (δεν δουλεύει καλά στο μάρμαρο) διδάσκουσα: 

17ΝΟΕ/6 ΔΕΚ.​
Αμφότερα κατανοητά και σεβαστά. Από τις λέξεις, η μόνη που παρέχει ζητήματα είναι η λέξη ΟΔΟΜΑΧΟΣ. Προέρχεται σαφέστατα από το Street Fightin’ Man των Stones, τέλη δεκαετίας του ’60, αλλά δεν είχε, παραδόξως, μεγάλη απήχηση. Η λέξη _οδομαχία_, μάλιστα. Αλλά _οδομάχος_, όχι. Βρήκα «οδομάχους του Γκέτεμποργκ» για γεγονότα του 2001, κάποιος «οδομάχος» κλαυθμηρίζει ως σχολιαστής μιας _Σίβυλλας_ του 2007, αλλά η παλαιότερη αναφορά είναι διαφορετική:

Γη Γερμανίδα Θέαινα, κρατήρες στο κορμί Σου
τούτη την Άνοιξη έγιναν μόνα κοσμήματά Σου,
αιώνια να ορίζουνε τα λίκνα όπου θραφήκαν
οι *οδομάχοι*, Αμύντορες, της πρωσσικής Καρδιάς Σου.​

Από το ποίημα του Αριστοτέλη Καλέντζη _Βερολίνο 1945_, από το βιβλίο του _Σε Σένα_ (Αθήνα 1983). Το βρήκα στο φόρουμ της Νεολαίας του Ορθοδόξου Συναγερμού.

Επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα: κανένα. Δεν είναι ώρες για ξεψαχνίσματα. Ανά πάσα στιγμή ο εξοστρακισμός μετατρέπεται σε αποστρακισμό.​

Πάνος Θεοδωρίδης (11.12.2008) από το ιστολόγιό του​

Το όνομα Αριστοτέλης Καλέντζης δεν λέει τίποτα σήμερα. Δεν ξέρω πόσοι είναι σε θέση να θυμηθούν ότι στα πρώτα χρόνια της Μεταπολίτευσης ο Καλέντζης ήταν ο ανερχόμενος αστέρας του μαχητικού χώρου της Άκρας Δεξιάς, που έβαζε και βόμβες (ναι, όπως τ’ ακούτε, ακροδεξιές βόμβες στην Αθήνα, σε δημόσιους χώρους, κατά το πρότυπο της Ιταλίας, με θανάσιμους τραυματισμούς σε αθηναϊκό κινηματογράφο). Σήμερα, έχοντας κάνει χρόνια στη φυλακή, βρίσκεται επικεφαλής μιας προσπάθειας με τον ευγενικό σκοπό να διαδοθεί ως άθλημα η έφιππη τοξοβολία (παρότι πρόκειται για κάτι εντελώς ξένο προς τις ελληνικές παραδόσεις), προσπάθεια που θα ήταν αξιέπαινη αν δεν περιβαλλόταν από μια ρητορική με πτυχές κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού. Γνωρίζοντας τα καθέκαστα, μου κάνει εντύπωση που, μες στην ατμόσφαιρα των Δεκεμβριανών του 2008, ο συγγραφέας είχε την άνεση να παραθέτει ποιήματα εγκωμιαστικά για την πρωσική καρδιά που έπαλλε στο Βερολίνο την άνοιξη του 1945. Αλλά δεν είναι δικιά μου δουλειά να σχολιάζω.​

Προσθέτω και μιαν άλλη, παλαιότερη αναφορά, που καταφέρεται εναντίον των:

ανθυποργανώσεων των 12 ατόμων με την ευγενική χορηγία κρανοφόρων, πετροβολητών και οδομάχων​Απεργίας το ανάγνωσμα (24.2.2006)

Πρόσφατα όμως ανακάλυψα κάτι άλλο που με ενθουσίασε:

[Οι μαχητές του 6ου Συντάγματος ΕΛΑΣ Αθήνας] απεδείχθησαν *άριστοι οδομάχοι*.​Από έκθεση του 6ου Ανεξάρτητου Συντάγματος προς το Α΄ Σώμα Στρατού (Αθηνών) του ΕΛΑΣ, καλοκαίρι του 1944, στο _Κείμενα της Εθνικής Αντίστασης_, τόμ. 1, σσ. 292-296. Το βρήκα στο άκρως ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο ενός πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου ιστορικού:

Ιάσονας Χανδρινός. _Το τιμωρό χέρι του λαού: η δράση της ΟΠΛΑ και του ΕΛΑΣ στην Αθήνα, 1942-1944_, Αθήνα: Θεμέλιο, 2012 (σ. 193, υποσημ. 16).



*νάνος*, επίθετο

Τα λεξικά ξέρουν τη λέξη *νάνος* για ουσιαστικό. Φαίνεται όμως πως η συχνή σύναψη με άλλα ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν είδη του ζωικού ή του φυτικού βασιλείου (νάνος ελέφαντας, νάνος φοίνικας) δημιουργεί την αντίληψη ότι μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε επίθετο. Δείτε τη διεργασία στην παρακάτω πρόταση από ένα άρθρο στο ΒΗΜΑ Science (Λαλίνα Φαφούτη, _Πώς να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας_, 13.05.2012) που συζητά το φαινόμενο του «νησιωτισμού», το ότι δηλαδή είδη απομονωμένα σε νησιωτικούς χώρους εξελίσσονται σε μικρότερο μέγεθος (το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο μιλά για τον νάνο ελέφαντα της Κρήτης, που τελικά μάλλον ήταν νάνος μαμούθ, και πρέπει να μετονομαστεί από Elephas creticus σε Mammuthus creticus):

Ο βιολόγος μάλιστα [Πουλακάκης] βγαίνει από τα όρια της Κρήτης και υποστηρίζει ότι και τα άλλα *νάνα ελεφαντοειδή* της ίδιας περιόδου που έχουν βρεθεί σε άλλα νησιά της Μεσογείου θα πρέπει να είναι απόγονοι του μαμούθ και όχι του ελέφαντα.​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> *νάνος*, επίθετο
> 
> Τα λεξικά ξέρουν τη λέξη *νάνος* για ουσιαστικό. Φαίνεται όμως πως η συχνή σύναψη με άλλα ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν είδη του ζωικού ή του φυτικού βασιλείου (νάνος ελέφαντας, νάνος φοίνικας) δημιουργεί την αντίληψη ότι μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε επίθετο. Δείτε τη διεργασία στην παρακάτω πρόταση από ένα άρθρο στο ΒΗΜΑ Science (Λαλίνα Φαφούτη, _Πώς να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας_, 13.05.2012) που συζητά το φαινόμενο του «νησιωτισμού», το ότι δηλαδή είδη απομονωμένα σε νησιωτικούς χώρους εξελίσσονται σε μικρότερο μέγεθος (το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο μιλά για τον νάνο ελέφαντα της Κρήτης, που τελικά μάλλον ήταν νάνος μαμούθ, και πρέπει να μετονομαστεί από Elephas creticus σε Mammuthus creticus):
> Ο βιολόγος μάλιστα [Πουλακάκης] βγαίνει από τα όρια της Κρήτης και υποστηρίζει ότι και τα άλλα *νάνα ελεφαντοειδή* της ίδιας περιόδου που έχουν βρεθεί σε άλλα νησιά της Μεσογείου θα πρέπει να είναι απόγονοι του μαμούθ και όχι του ελέφαντα.​


dwarf planet = πλανήτης-νάνος ή νάνος πλανήτης;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2012)

— Έβγαζε από τότε μεγαθήρια η Κρήτη;
— Έβγαζε, αλλά νάνα μεγαθήρια.

Καλημέρα. Και ευχαριστούμε. Το _οδομάχος_ είναι χρειαζούμενη λέξη.

Για το _street fight(ing)_ το OED μεταφέρει την ένδοξη διάσταση που δεν βρίσκουμε στο ΛΝΕΓ. 

OED: *street fighting*, fighting conducted in the streets, esp. on a large scale for political or revolutionary ends; so *street fight, street fighter*.
ΛΝΕΓ: *οδομαχία (η)* [1890] {οδομαχιών} η ένοπλη σύγκρουση που λαμβάνει ώρα σε κατοικημένες περιοχές ανάμεσα σε αντιμαχόμενες ομάδες.

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι το _street fighter_ σε πολλά παραδείγματα που βρίσκω σε παλιά βιβλία (< 1900) δεν θα μεταφραζόταν σαν _οδομάχος_, αλλά σαν _καβγατζής_ (ακριβέστερη λέξη;).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι το _street fighter_ σε πολλά παραδείγματα που βρίσκω σε παλιά βιβλία (< 1900) δεν θα μεταφραζόταν σαν _οδομάχος_, αλλά σαν _καβγατζής_ (ακριβέστερη λέξη; ).


Κουτσαβάκης (λόγω <1900);


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2012)

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο μου θύμισε *αυτό*
Τη δε Βρέστη, τι _Το_ Μπρεστ τη βρήκα, τι _Τη_ Μπρεστ... Μόνο Βρέστη δεν γράφει κανείς. Γιατί, άραγε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κουτσαβάκης (λόγω <1900);



Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε έναν κατάλογο με λέξεις που είναι τόσο συνδεδεμένες με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και κουλτούρα που δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούνται για να περιγράφουν οτιδήποτε βορειότερα ή δυτικότερα από τους Οθωνούς. Για παράδειγμα, δεν θα ήταν σωστό να πούμε ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι πολιτικοί είναι καραγκιόζηδες.
:)


Βρέστη; Τη βρήκα:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βρέστη

Οι καβγάδες έπρεπε να σου θυμίσουν κι αυτό το γαλλικό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ες-και-ριφιφήδες&p=50384&viewfull=1#post50384


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε έναν κατάλογο με λέξεις που είναι τόσο συνδεδεμένες με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και κουλτούρα που δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούνται για να περιγράφουν οτιδήποτε βορειότερα ή δυτικότερα από τους Οθωνούς.


Έχεις δίκιο. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, είναι και λάθος πρόταση. Σκεφτόμουν τους πετροβόλους στα τοπικά ματς Ψυρρή-Θησείο κ.λπ. της εποχής, αλλά και αυτό, βέβαια, δεν μεταφέρεται.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

...
street fight
insularity (νησιωτισμός, νησιωτικός χαρακτήρας, νησιωτικότητα) 

+1 για τον «οδομάχο».


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

*ψυχραιμώ*

Δημήτρης Μαρωνίτης: Να ψυχραιμήσω τώρα γιατί συγκινούμαι πάρα πολύ.
Θανάσης Νιάρχος: Υπάρχει ρήμα «ψυχραιμώ»;
Δ.Μ.: Κι αν δεν υπάρχει, το φτιάχνουμε τώρα, γιατί όχι;

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ - _Weekend_, 8-9 Ιουνίου 2013, σ. 7.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω από πού το έχω ακούσει, αλλά το λέω καμιά φορά στην προστακτική: "Ψυχραίμησε!"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

Ε, είναι και (ηχητικά) τόσο κοντά στο _ηρεμώ_... Τι ηρέμησε, τι ψυχραίμησε...


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2015)

*κλείστρα (επάγγελμα)*

*κλείστρα, η*, ουσ. θηλυκό. Όχι το ουδέτερο _το κλείστρο_, πληθυντικός _τα κλείστρα_, αλλά _η κλείστρα_. Αυτή που κλείνει, από το ρήμα κλείνω. Κλείστρα πόρτας. Αλλά και επάγγελμα:
«*Κλείστρες*» είναι ο άχαρος όρος με τον οποίον αποκαλούν στα τηλεοπτικά τις υπεύθυνες για τους καλεσμένους. Εκείνες που με όπλο την πειθώ, τη δυνατή τους ατζέντα και ψυχραιμία Terminator καλούνται να κλείσουν τους καλεσμένους στις διάφορες εκπομπές των σταθμών. Ρόλος ούτως η άλλως δύσκολος και ψυχοφθόρος, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς τα χούγια, το φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα και συχνά το άνευ λόγου τουπέ των celebrities που καλούνται να μοιραστούν τους τηλεκαναπέδες με τις διάφορες παρουσιάστριες-παρουσιαστές ώστε να μας ξαναπούν τα ίδια και τα ίδια, με άλλο χτένισμα και βάψιμο, ανάλογα την εκπομπή.
​ Η φετινή ξαφνική αναζωογόνηση της TV και το γεγονός ότι σχεδόν όλες οι νέες εκπομπές βασίζονται φέτος στους καλεσμένους (αφού ξαφνικά όλοι οι τηλεαστέρες μας ένιωσαν να ξυπνάει μέσα τους ξάφνου ο Ντέιβιντ Λέτερμαν που προφανώς βρισκόταν σε καταστολή) έχουν προκαλέσει κυριολεκτικά ντελίριο στη συνήθως ψύχραιμη κατηγορία των «*κλειστρών*», που τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν για να εξασφαλίσουν δυνατούς καλεσμένους ειδικά για τις πρεμιέρες των εκπομπών.​«“Κλείστρες” σε νευρική κρίση. Πανικός στα κανάλια». _Έθνος _(6 Μαρ. 2014).​
Έχουμε τα τελευταία νέα από τις «*κλείστρες*» των καναλιών για τους καλεσμένους που θα σχολιάσουν (λέμε τώρα) τα αποτελέσματα. *Κλείστρες *είναι οι κυρίες που κλείνουν ή προσπαθούν να κλείνουν τους καλεσμένους. Όλη τη βδομάδα έχουν δεινοπαθήσει, γιατί όλα τα κανάλια έχουν την ίδια έμπνευση για τα πρόσωπα που θα είναι στα πάνελ. Διαχρονικά ο Σταμάτης Φασουλής και ο Γιάννης Κακουλίδης, είναι οι πιο περιζήτητοι καλεσμένοι, γιατί συνδυάζουν προσωπικότητα και χιούμορ. ... Οι *κλείστρες *μας λένε ακόμα, ότι πρόσωπα που θέλουν πολύ τα κανάλια, είναι ο Πάγκαλος, αλλά και ο.. Μάινας λόγω νησιού. Η Ντόρα πάει παντού, ακόμα και στο Χάι Τσάνελ, αν υπάρχει.
«Προηγείται ο Φασουλής στους καλεσμένους». Πάμε λουκέτο (7 Νοε. 2010).

Είναι, απορώ εγώ με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό, ίδιο πράγμα να είσαι «*κλείστρα*» (αυτή που κλείνει τους καλεσμένους) σε πρωινάδικο με το να κάνεις πολιτικό ρεπορτάζ σε ραδιόφωνο πρώτης γραμμής; Και όμως, μετρήθηκαν με τον ίδιο τρόπο και πήραν τα ίδια μόρια!
«Οι “κλείστρες”, τα αόρατα μπλογκ και οι “εμπειρικοί”» zoornalistas (16 Φεβ. 2014).

Άρα ποιος κυβερνά την Ελλάδα;
Για να είμαι πιο δίκαιος την Ελλάδα την διοικούν οι «*κλείστρες*».
Εκείνες οι κυρίες δηλαδή που κλείνουν τους καλεσμένους για τα πάνελ και τα παράθυρα.
Μάνος Αντώναρος (10 Μαΐου 2006)


Από σήμερα και σε κατεστημένα έντυπα:

Οι υπουργοί τις φωνάζουν με το μικρό τους όνομα κι εκείνες ξέρουν τα τηλέφωνά τους απέξω. Οι «*κλείστρες*» των καναλιών, που φέρνουν τους καλεσμένους στις εκπομπές, εκτός από Πασόκους και Νεοδημοκράτες πρώην υπουργούς, έχουν πια και το μισό υπουργικό συμβούλιο του Αλ. Τσίπρα στις ατζέντες τους. Γιατί, όσο και να προσπαθεί ο πρωθυπουργός να μαζέψει τους υποργούς του απ’ τα κανάλια, οι Συριζαίοι αντιλαμβάνονται πως, αν φύγουν οι κάμερες, αργά ή γρήγορα θα τους φύγει και η υπουργική καρέκλα.
«Υπουργικές καριέρες στα στούντιο. Τώρα και οι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ». _Καθημερινή _(18 Οκτ. 2015), σ. 1.​


----------

